# Transfert données Ipod sur MacBook Pro.



## El lobo (9 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,

nouveau sur votre forum, je vais peut être me faire jeter avec le titre de mon topics, ou ne pas avoir de réponses ... mais surfer le forum, et toute les réponse traitant ce sujet (du moins ceux que j'ai lu ....), date de 2-6 ans, mais avec les infos recolté, j'ai été voir tout les logiciel suggérés :  Senuti, wondershare, Tunes Go, Pod to Mac, tuneAid, IpodDisk, *mais rien de gratuit ou ne fonctionne pas sous osx 10.8 ...* 

Donc, je recherche un logiciel GRATUIT pour transférer mes données de mon vieux Ipod classic 160Go, sur mon MacBook, sous Moutain Lion. (J'ai 150Go de musique a transférer)

Si j'ai raté un topic avec ces infos, ne criez pas, mais diriger moi sur ce topic, merci beaucoup.

Bueno, merci pour votre aide, si vous m'aidez, lol ...

Cordialement.
El lobo


----------



## Al3x_ (14 Septembre 2014)

Transférer des fichiers d'un produit Apple sur un ordinateur... Tu ne peux pas brancher ton iPod a ton ordinateur et tout faire basculer sur ton ordinateur ?
Si ça marche pas, explique plus en profondeur pourquoi ça bloque


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2014)

Et pour quoi vouloir obligatoirement un produit gratuit ? Tout travail mérite salaire. À moins que ta musique n'ait pas de valeur et dans ce cas, tu la réencodes toi même à partir de tes CD.

Sinon, tu as ça : Pod trans


----------



## El lobo (14 Septembre 2014)

Hola,

merci pour les réponses, et le lien. Je suis "sur la route" ces jours, mais des que 5 min, je téléchargerais PodTrans.

Al3X : Je ne vais as te donner une réponse en "profondeur", car ce sujet est très bien connu, depuis des années. Si tu survol des forums, tu te rendra compte qu'Apple a fait un système qui fonctionne très bien : Itune -> Ipod, mais l'inverse : Ipod -> Itunes ou ailleurs impossible avec les applics Apple ... Fait une simple "recherche Google", tu te rendra compte, et trouvera des explications a ce problème.

Gwen : Gratuit, car j'en est besoin que 1 fois. Mon vieux dd ext. ou j'avais tout ma musique (Library/itune pour mon Mac) a cracher, impossible de récupérer quoique ce soit. L'autre dd ext. ou j'avais une sauvegarde m&#8217;a été volé il y a 2 mois, donc j'ai plus de musique  pour remettre ma musique sur Itunes. La seul pseudo sauvegarde de ma musique actuellement, et monIpod. Voila pourquoi un logiciel gratuit, car je ne vais l'utiliser qu'une seule fois. (Mon Itune fonctionne avec son DD ext. env. 150Go de musique, pas envie de les mettre sur mon DD interne.)

Bueno, merci pour ton aide Gwen, je te ferais un compte rendu de PodTrans.
Cordialement.

El Lobo.


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2014)

C'est pas à proprement parler un "problème" en fait...

Le Mac était conçu comme un hub qui contenait toutes tes données. L'iPod n'était qu'une copie (éventuellement partielle) de la bibliothèque principale. Ça permettait de n'avoir à gérer la bibliothèque qu'à un seul endroit, sur l'ordinateur. Qui se chargeait ensuite en toute transparence des synchros. 

Ça marche très bien comme système. Le "problème", pour en revenir à lui, c'est qu'en cas de perte de la bibliothèque principale, le système n'est pas conçu pour faire remonter vers le hub les copies de la bibliothèque perdue. Le rapport maître/esclave ne peut être inversé. Du moins dans iTunes. 

Les gens ont souvent tendance à ne rien comprendre à ce fonctionnement et à penser que l'iPod fonctionne comme une clé USB alors que ça n'est pas du tout le cas.


----------



## El lobo (15 Septembre 2014)

Hola,

merci Vanton pour ton apport, précision. Pour moi, c'est un problème ... mais chacun donne la définition qu'il désire a ses ennuis, lol .... Je comprend bien le fonctionnement de Apple avec Itune/Ipod, je trouve juste dommage qu'ils n'ont pas "voulu" laisser libre ou ouvert le sens du flux pour les transferts. Surtout que ces deux appareil, provienne de chez Mr. Pomme, donc sont fait pour fonctionner ensemble .... Bref ....


Alors, PodTrans n'est pas un logiciel gratuit. Et, pour ce qu'il fait (dans mon cas de figure) c'est cher : 50&#8364; (selon l'offre du jour 35&#8364
DiskAid (http://www.digidna.net/diskaid) dans ce cas, fait le même travail pour 30&#8364;.

Je ne veux pas faire le râteau, mais payé 30&#8364; pour faire un seul et unique transfert, afin de "combler" une pseudo lacune "volontaire ou involontaire" de Apple, ça me gonfle. C'est pas une question d'argent, mais une question de principe. 

Je ne suis pas entrain de choisir des options sur une voiture neuve, j'aimerais juste que ma voiture neuve vienne d'origine avec tout ce qu'il faut pour fonctionner, moteur, bv, sièges, volant, roue, freins, etc ... rien de plus simple. Ensuite, si je veux m'acheter des accessoires : la clim, une sono puissante, des jantes chromées, peinture métallisée, je choisirais ... mais la voiture de base que j'ai acheté neuve "sans options", fonctionnera en sa totalité. CQFD ...

Bueno, j'ai pas encore la solution gratuite a mon "problème" .... Merci a tous pour votre aide.

Abrazo.
El Lobo.


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2014)

Bon, Pod Trans est bien gratuit mais pour 50 Chansons seulement, ce n'est pas ce qui est indiqué sur leur site. Désolé.


----------



## El lobo (15 Septembre 2014)

Hola Gwen,

PodTrans qui une fois télécharger ce renomme AnyTrans est en effet gratuit comme beaucoup d'autres logiciels du style, mais ne permets que l'importation de 50 éléments (voir 100 sur d'autres logiciel) une seule fois, ensuite faut passer a la caisse.

J'ai juste environ 50 000 éléments a importer ....

Par contre si sur le tiens c'est libre, je veux bien savoir ou tu la télécharger, voir si tu veux, tu m'envoie une copie du tiens .... (J'ai télécharger le logiciel chez http://www.imobie.com/podtrans/download.htm)

Cordialement.
El lobo


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2014)

Oups, j'ai édité mon message pendant que tu postais le tiens. Tu as raison, il n'est pas (complètement) gratuit. J'avais un logiciel gratuit il y a des années. Impossible de remettre la main dessus 

je vais jeter un oeil dans mes sauvegardes.


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2014)

Après je ne te cache pas que ça a sans doute arrangé Apple et les majors de la musique que tu ne puisses pas brancher ton iPod chez tous tes potes pour leur filer tes mp3... 

C'était certainement une mesure anti piratage. 

Après, pour en revenir à ton "problème" j'ai trouvé un iPod dans un train il y a des années (que j'ai cherché à rendre, sans succès, me faites pas un faux procès) et j'ai à l'époque utilisé un logiciel qui m'a permis de récupérer tout le contenu. Et il est certain que je n'ai pas payé pour ça. Seulement impossible de me rappeler du nom du logiciel et je ne l'ai plus sur mon ordi. 

Mais ça confirme que ça a été possible un jour gratuitement.


----------



## El lobo (19 Septembre 2014)

Hola,

ça c'est sur qu'Apple avec les droit d'auteurs, on du trouver une solution pour ne pas ce faire taper sur les doigts, si ya diffusion massive de musique sans contrôle des droits d'auteurs. C'est pas un mal au fond, mais .... 

Oui, j'ai constaté sur certains anciens forum (8-12 ans) que ça parlait de logiciel gratuit, mais qui sont devenu payant suite a leurs succès.

Je stagne, lol .... je sens que je vais devoir payé pour mon problème.

Cordialement.
El Lobo


----------

